

Benchmarking programming languages - known
http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/

======
twopoint718
The shootout makes clear:

"How can we benchmark a programming language? We can't - we benchmark
programming language implementations.

How can we benchmark language implementations? We can't - we measure
particular programs."

The other thing that I have to note is that "Time measurements include program
startup time." Which I think would distort something like Erlang greatly. It
takes a long(ish) time for Erlang to start up, but then it runs very fast.

~~~
igouy
> Which I think would distort something like Erlang greatly.

Perhaps you could actually measure how long it takes Erlang to startup, so you
know if it's more like 0.1s than 10s or 10 minutes?

> then it runs very fast

Compared to what?

------
petercooper
Ruby 1.9 and JRuby seem to finally be tipping the scales for Ruby. Both
generally outperform Python 3.0 (though not 2.x) in this test. Ruby 1.9 versus
Perl almost shows equivalency with Perl just pipping Ruby 1.9 but JRuby
beating Perl ;-)

Of course, just how canonical are these benchmarks? I consider them pretty
definitive for my own casual uses, but if there are others let us know!

